
Ask HN: How to Visualize the Gist of C(ode)? - oskude
hello häckers,<p>i have a passion for graphs, and while writing docs <i>(for my naive&#x2F;noob c code)</i> i was looking at the generated doxygen&#x2F;graphviz function call-graphs and started to wonder, could we graph variable <i>&quot;calls&quot;</i>?<p><i>some inkscaping and couple prototypes later...</i><p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;oskude&#x2F;cvag<p><pre><code>  - does this (or better) already exist?
  - how does one visualize the gist of c(ode)?
</code></pre>
<i>cheers</i>.oskude
======
tekcyb-org
Hello hn

Our DB will run on 2005 or later but we recommend grabbing 2017 and 2019 as
they have some useful functionality for our other services like iW8 or Backup.
We typically do the server transfers at $120 per hour. Normally, we finish the
transfer in one to two hours. iW8 and Backup customers are free if done during
our open hours. After hours support for iW8 and Backup will be billed at the
same rate. You can do the transfer yourself if you’d like to. Below are steps
to transfer the server: Locate database files and copy the following two files
- WeighingSystem.mdf & WeighingSystem_Log.ldf Install SQL, allow TCP/IP on
static port and named pipe connections. Attach DB. Install software on new PC,
choose Advanced Installation, select your DB. Copy the following directories
over: i. Recipts (resides in the executable’s directory),

    
    
                                                                 ii.      Media files                          (path in Settings -> Parameters -> General)
    
                                                               iii.      Scales                                    (if using scale on new PC, resides in the executable’s directory)
    
                                                               iv.      Cameras                               (if using, resides in the executable’s directory)
    
                                                                 v.      Moisture Reader              (if using, resides in the executable’s directory)
    
                                                               vi.      Invoices                               (if using, resides in the executable’s directory)
    
                                                              vii.      Law Export Path (if using, path in Settings -> Parameters -> Exporting
    

Update connection strings for ALL PCs to new server on login screen. i. Click
Options, press insert key on drop down menu that appears to get access to SQL
connection settings.

Update ALL PCs Media Path and Law Export Path if applicable. If you have
devices to use on new server, we can install drivers needed to get them to
work with new PCs. See step ‘E’ and ‘F’ above to point the client PCs to the
new server

------
brachi
Reverse engineering is a discipline where these kind of graphs are important,
but YMMV. Have you seen the way radare2 represents[1] calls in the console?
There are even web front-ends for it.

[1] e.g.:
[https://www.megabeets.net/uploads/packedup_vv_vs_vp.png](https://www.megabeets.net/uploads/packedup_vv_vs_vp.png)

